# Looking for local supplied Smok Species v2



## Dvibe (3/12/18)

As per the title, looking for a Smok Species v2 in Matt Black w. Red accent. Would prefer the MOD only, but that's unlikely, so i'll probably have to buy the kit.

Anyone know of anyone who has stock anywhere?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

